# Solved: SUPER (converter) Problem



## GNOME32 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello,

I'm having problems using the Simplified Universal Player Encoder & Renderer. I can convert all files fine except avi to wmv. I would really like to get it working in SUPER so I don't have to switch between converters. If anyone has any other suggestions for a better converter or another method of conversion or something that would also be great (I don't use Media Convert because I need to convert files bigger than 150MB and, again, that would mean using two converters for files that are bigger than that and I don't want to do that if possible).

So, anyway, onto the problem. I drag the files into the DROP A VALID MULTIMEDIA FILE HERE pane, and encode. In the Output Status Box (or whatever that's called), it says "Working on It!" for a long time, and after an hour or so (I'm trying to convert a pretty big file, but when the file is smaller, the "Working on It!" stage is of course shorter, but the end result is the same), it gives me the generic "An error has occured, please click for details," error message.

I also posted my problem on eRightSoft's forum, and I was told to download this. I tried it again after the install of those files, and I still have the same problem.

So, that's my problem, if someone could help find out what the problem is and help me fix it that would be great! :up: 
If there is ANYTHING that I should've posted or would like for me to find out, I am more than willing to do it for you.

Thanks!

SUPER Settings:
Output Container: WMV
Output Video Codec: WMV8
Output Audio Cedoc: WMA
--Video--
Nothing checked in the first box.
Video Scale Size: No Change
Aspect: Nothing checked
Frame/Sec: 25
Bitrate/kbps: 768
Checked Options: High Quality, 48K Audio
--Audio--
Sampling Freq: 44100
Channels: 2
Bitrate kbps: 80
DVD Language Select: Default

File Attributes:

General #0
Complete name : C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.BOOM\My Documents\My Videos\Heroes Season 1\Heroes Ep2.avi
Format : AVI
Format/Info : Audio Video Interleave
Format/Family : RIFF
File size : 348 MiB
PlayTime : 42mn 54s
Bit rate : 1125 Kbps
Writing application : VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.2 (build 2540/release)
Writing library : VirtualDubMod build 2540/release

Video #0
Codec : XviD
Codec/Family : MPEG-4
Codec/Info : XviD project
Codec settings/PacketBitStream : Yes
Codec settings/BVOP : Yes
Codec settings/QPel : No
Codec settings/GMC : 0
Codec settings/Matrix : Default
PlayTime : 42mn 54s
Bit rate : 964 Kbps
Width : 624 pixels
Height : 352 pixels
Aspect ratio : 16/9
Frame rate : 23.976 fps
Resolution : 8 bits
Chroma : 4:2:0
Interlacement : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 0.183
Writing library : XviD0046

Audio #0
Codec : MPEG-1 Audio layer 3
Codec profile : Joint stereo
PlayTime : 42mn 54s
Bit rate : 148 Kbps
Bit rate mode : VBR
Channel(s) : 2 channels
Sampling rate : 48 KHz
Resolution : 16 bits
Writing library : LAME3.97 
Encoding settings : VBR (mtrh)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I have rarely gotten that conversion configuration to work properly -- usually they complete (if directshow decode is checked) -- but Windows Media Player informs me a codec is needed (generally the "low motion" codec) -- I install everything -- but still get the error.

VideoLan player will play it.

However, here is one configuration that does seem to work --

WMV (output container)
MS-mpeg4-V2 (output video codec)
mp3 (output Audio Codec.

DirectShow checked

The rest at the defaults.

Whether this works for you may depend on the actual AVI file being decoded and what its internal codecs are.

For this one, the Video codec was Windows Media Video 9; the Audio, PCM


----------

